# Samba 3.3.9 with PAM configuration



## nicblais (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi,

I just installed Sambas 3.3.9 with PAM_SMBPASS and WINBIND options on my 8-STABLE box.  I would like my Windows client to authenticate access with the FreeBSD account (not the Windows account).  What do I have to do in /etc/pam.d/ so that Samba checks with /etc/master.passwd?

Thanks!


----------

